# Roses Law



## QuickSilver (Apr 3, 2015)

> In 1998, an Alabama nurse named Rose Church gave birth to a healthy baby girl and was discharged from the hospital 36 hours later. The Church family returned to the emergency room soon after, however, when Rose started experiencing complications. She was treated and released again.
> 
> Just 36 hours later, Rose Church died.



Following....



> The family took their OB/GYN, Dr. Larry Stutts, to court in a wrongful death suit, arguing that Rose was discharged too quickly and without the necessary tests. The case was settled out of court, but the controversy surrounding the case prompted political action: less than a year after the nurse’s death, Alabama’s legislature unanimously approved a statewide law requiring a minimum of a 48-hour hospital stay for new mothers following normal, vaginal births, and 96-hour hospital stay for more complicated births, including C-sections.
> 
> The measure, pushed vigorously by the Church family, quickly became known as “Rose’s law.”



Ironically.....



> Nearly two decades later, Dr. Larry Stutts is now Republican state Sen. Larry Stutts. And just a few months into his tenure as a lawmaker, the former OB/GYN is getting right to work, targeting the law he helped inspire. The _Washington Post_ reports:
> Alabama state Sen. Larry Stutts (R) wants to repeal a woman’s legal right to remain in a hospital for at least two days after giving birth – a law legislators passed almost two decades ago after one of Stutts’s patients died of complications of a pregnancy. […]
> 
> Stutts said in a post on his Facebook page that he’s trying to get the legislature out of the doctor-patient relationship.​“I am proud to say that I am hard at work removing one-size-fits-all Obamacare-style laws from the books in Alabama,”



In addition....



> As if that weren’t quite enough, Alabama law requires patient notification when mammograms show dense tissue, a possible indicator of breast cancer. Stutts also wants to repeal this law – which just so happens to have been written by his predecessor, Democrat Roger Bedford, who wrote the law after his wife’s cancer was initially overlooked by her doctors.
> 
> The Republican state lawmaker added that he sees no need for what he calls



Perhaps this should have been added to the thread "compassionate Republicans"... but I thought it deserved it's own thread..  Sometimes pure evil need to have a spotlight shown directly on it.  

http://www.msnbc.com/rachel-maddow-show/alabama-republican-targets-roses-law-he-helped-inspire


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 3, 2015)

These are amazingly compassionate people.  Sterile, cold, disconnected except for others of their ilk.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 3, 2015)

An editorial from an Alabama Newspaper

http://www.montgomeryadvertiser.com...doctorsenators-bill-drips-arrogance/70781888/



> Stutts' bill was one of the shortest measures introduced in this session so far. It's less than two pages in length and once all the required legal language that accompanies every bill is set aside, the actual text is less than half a page. Without elaboration or justification, it would have repealed two laws, the one on hospital stays and another on mammogram notifications. (The second repeal is problematic, too, but it lacks the callous shock value of the first.)
> 
> The hospital stay law, called Rose's Law in memory of Stutts' patient Rose Church, requires insurers to cover a minimum of 48 hours of hospital care for routine births. It was passed in 1999 and to this day is not opposed by insurers, health care providers or anyone, it seems, except Sen. Dr. Stutts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Glinda (Apr 3, 2015)

Do republicans hate women or do they HATE WOMEN!


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 3, 2015)

They hate just about everyone who isn't an old White man..   Which is a big problem for winning elections...

Ya know... I just have to say that when you read story after story after story of this sort of arrogant asshattery you have to wonder what it is about the Republican party that attracts sociopaths like this...  Or is it the Ideology of the Party itself that is to blame.. At any rate, It's pretty easy to hate the Republican party, I don't deny it.. What is there to like about it?


----------



## ndynt (Apr 3, 2015)

That is totally unreal. Hopefully, it will be publicized sufficientlly....so this egotistical idiot's inhumane attempts will be thwarted.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 3, 2015)

Some women don't want to stay in a hospital after giving birth. My daughter, also a nurse, did not. For her first she stayed about 24 hours, for the second less than a day and the next two were born at home. I understand the law if it prevents hospitals discharging women who don't feel ready to go home yet, or who are showing any signs of complications, but why should women be forced to stay in hospital when they don't want to? 

Apart from anything else, hospital is where you pick up multi-resistant bugs.


----------



## drifter (Apr 3, 2015)

Republicans don't hate women. They do want women to stay in place and do as they are told.


----------



## ndynt (Apr 3, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Some women don't want to stay in a hospital after giving birth. My daughter, also a nurse, did not. For her first she stayed about 24 hours, for the second less than a day and the next two were born at home. I understand the law if it prevents hospitals discharging women who don't feel ready to go home yet, or who are showing any signs of complications, but why should women be forced to stay in hospital when they don't want to?
> 
> Apart from anything else, hospital is where you pick up multi-resistant bugs.


And they should not have to.  As long as you are mentally competent, no one can force you stay in a hospital, in the states.  If urged to stay, you always have the option to sign out AMA.
I had a dear friend, who went home four hours after giving birth.   She died that night of a pulmonary embolism.  26 years old, with three small children and a new born.   Perhaps it would have still happened if she remained in the hospital....but, perhaps it would not have.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 3, 2015)

Someone close to me bled to death having her third child in hospital.
It was a vaginal birth but she wouldn't stop bleeding after delivering the placenta.
They did an emergency hysterectomy but the bleeding continued.
Her heart gave out.

We tend to forget these days that giving birth is a very dangerous time for mothers and babies.
I laugh when people talk about safe sex. There's no such thing for women. It's always been risky for us.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 3, 2015)

Good point, Dame Warrigal.  It's easy to forget that childbirth can STILL be very dangerous, and even fatal, even with all our medical advancements.  

My maternal grandmother died of complications of childbirth, but that was close to a hundred years ago.  She bled to death.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 3, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Following....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



More of those "compassionate republicans" , , , ,  I don't know how those people look at themselves in the mirror.    Not to want the patient to be notified if a mass is found on a mammogram?  What, then, is the point of the mammogram?  Or do they want to ban those, too?

And the childbirth thing is appalling, as well.  Wonder how they'd feel if it were their wife or daughter? Oh, yeah -- they've probably got insurance that WOULD cover a longer stay.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 4, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Some women don't want to stay in a hospital after giving birth. My daughter, also a nurse, did not. For her first she stayed about 24 hours, for the second less than a day and the next two were born at home. I understand the law if it prevents hospitals discharging women who don't feel ready to go home yet, or who are showing any signs of complications, but why should women be forced to stay in hospital when they don't want to?
> 
> Apart from anything else, hospital is where you pick up multi-resistant bugs.



My stepdaughter had an easy birth and only stayed in the hospital for about 6 or 7 hours in total.  Nurses tried to talk her out going home, but fear of things like MRSA that you can catch in the hospital lead her to say no, it's healthier if we just go home.  She had no problems and neither did the baby.  

The difference in the UK is you get health visitors to your home after you've given birth who check on you, offer advice on breastfeeding, etc.  This is provided by the NHS.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 4, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> They hate just about everyone who isn't an old White man..   Which is a big problem for winning elections...
> 
> Ya know... I just have to say that when you read story after story after story of this sort of arrogant asshattery you have to wonder what it is about the Republican party that attracts sociopaths like this...  Or is it the Ideology of the Party itself that is to blame.. At any rate, It's pretty easy to hate the Republican party, I don't deny it.. What is there to like about it?



I don't understand how there can be so many like this???  I have no problem hating the republican party.


----------



## Jackie22 (Apr 4, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> They hate just about everyone who isn't an old White man..   Which is a big problem for winning elections...
> 
> Ya know... I just have to say that when you read story after story after story of this sort of arrogant asshattery you have to wonder what it is about the Republican party that attracts sociopaths like this...  Or is it the Ideology of the Party itself that is to blame.. At any rate, It's pretty easy to hate the Republican party, I don't deny it.. What is there to like about it?



You know I have wondered the same, QS, I think a lot of it has to do with the religious right, they have been fed so much propaganda about the Republican Party 'being their party' that they just ignore what is happening and continue to stubbornly cling to it.

Propaganda is the core of the Republican party.


----------



## Debby (Apr 4, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> An editorial from an Alabama Newspaper
> 
> http://www.montgomeryadvertiser.com...doctorsenators-bill-drips-arrogance/70781888/




Reading through these articles, I just find it amazingly difficult to believe that this guy would do this!  What is his problem with women that he seems to think that this is okay?  What have the lobbyists who've come to his office had to say to him?


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 4, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Some women don't want to stay in a hospital after giving birth. My daughter, also a nurse, did not. For her first she stayed about 24 hours, for the second less than a day and the next two were born at home. I understand the law if it prevents hospitals discharging women who don't feel ready to go home yet, or who are showing any signs of complications, but why should women be forced to stay in hospital when they don't want to?
> 
> Apart from anything else, hospital is where you pick up multi-resistant bugs.



Having worked in hospitals for 30+ years... I can assure you that no one is held captive.  Patients have the right to leave whenever they please..  It's called "signing out AMA" (against medical advise)..  It protects the hospital in case something happens.  I DO think it's a good idea for a women to stay in at least 48 hours following a normal vaginal delivery and 4 days following c-section though... and MOST are happy to do so..


----------

